# Charter Cable to Buy Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks



## drmike (May 28, 2015)

Since the TWC + Comcast deal was killed, now Charter has stepped in to do a TWC deal.

Link: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=112298&p=RssLanding&cat=news&id=2053012

"... have entered into a definitive agreement for Charter to merge with Time Warner Cable. *The deal values **Time Warner Cable** at **$78.7 billion*. Charter will provide $100.00 in cash and shares of a new public parent company ("New Charter") equivalent to 0.5409 shares of CHTR for each Time Warner Cable share outstanding. The deal values each Time Warner Cable share at approximately $195.71 based on Charter's market closing price on May 20, or approximately $200 based on Charter's 60-trading day volume weighted average price. In addition, Charter will provide an election option for each Time Warner Cable stockholder, other than Liberty Broadband Corporation ("Liberty Broadband") or Liberty Interactive Corporation, who will receive all stock, to receive $115.00 of cash and New Charter shares equivalent to 0.4562 shares of CHTR for each Time Warner Cable share they own..."

and...

"... In addition, Charter and Advance/Newhouse Partnership (a parent of Bright House Networks, LLC) today announced that the two companies have amended the agreement which the two parties signed and announced on March 31, 2015, whereby *Charter will acquire Bright House Networks ("Bright House") for **$10.4 billion*. That agreement, as amended, provides for Charter and Advance/Newhouse to form a new partnership (the "Partnership") of which New Charter will own between approximately 86% and 87% and of which Advance/Newhouse will own between approximately 13% and 14%, depending on the Time Warner Cable shareholders' cash election option described above. The consideration to be paid to Advance/Newhouse by Charter will include common and convertible preferred units in the Partnership, in addition to $2 billion in cash. The common and convertible preferred partnership units will each be exchangeable into shares of New Charter. The Charter-Advance/Newhouse transaction is expected to close contemporaneously with the Charter-Time Warner Cable transaction..."

Yeah, unsure about these deals.  Quite clear that there is too much money mass consolidated in too few mega corporations.  I think it is a good day to open up some local high speed ISPs.


----------



## William (May 28, 2015)

At least it did not go to UPC/Liberty Global.


----------



## PureVoltage (May 28, 2015)

It's very interesting to see a lot of these companies being bought out.


----------



## Francisco (May 28, 2015)

PureVoltage said:


> It's very interesting to see a lot of these companies being bought out.


It was expected honestly. I expect the same thing to happen in the hosting market in the next couple years.

Francisco


----------



## Coastercraze (May 29, 2015)

Francisco said:


> It was expected honestly. I expect the same thing to happen in the hosting market in the next couple years.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Yeah, though ponies for sale might have a similar effect as dividing by zero would.


----------



## Dylan (May 29, 2015)

At least a duopoly is better than a monopoly, I guess?

Maybe, hopefully, the existence of a true rival might force Comcast to improve. Charter is definitely terrible, but of the cable companies they're the least worst.


----------



## AMDbuilder (May 29, 2015)

Why does this deal make me wish AT&T GigaPower or Google Fiber was deployed in my immediate area?


----------

